
Still Life (2009) - fern12
https://features.texasmonthly.com/editorial/still-life/?_ga=2.153992176.915768073.1509690709-997355323.1509521410
======
chis
This is excellent. I can't believe I've never heard of Texas Monthly before.

Here's an interesting interview on the writing of this story
[http://www.themayborn.com/article/odd-
couple](http://www.themayborn.com/article/odd-couple)

~~~
rurban
They are the very best. Lots of incredibly well written stories. Bernie is
also very well known. Another recommendation:
[https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/not-what-the-doctor-
or...](https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/not-what-the-doctor-ordered-2/)
about the insanity of health insurances

~~~
mud_dauber
Agreed. TM is a gold mine of storytelling. I shared "Still Life" to my
Facebook friends a few years ago - they still talk about it.

------
aklemm
Definitely a story that yanks you back into the real world.

------
jamiek88
What a powerful tale of the very best of human love.

------
pgrote
NFL Network story on the mother and son:

[https://vimeo.com/183657086](https://vimeo.com/183657086)

